# nightshade qashqai waxed with purple haze



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

heres my qq finished off with 2 coats of purple haze


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning finish that , looks like you could dive into that paint!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

its _okay :lol:_


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Jeez that's deep. I'm not silly enough to think the wax did all of that but the picture is stunning.

Thanks for posting. 

Anything done to prep the paint mate?


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Christ :doublesho how shiney????

Lovely that fella, bang tidy :buffer:

:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks guys 

gally the full process without boring you all is:

foam wash 

hand wash 

clayed top to bottom using megs ultimate detailer as lube

megs spray detailer to clear residue

buff daddy with megs 80/83 polish and speed glaze

buff daddy to apply megs 21 synthetic sealent

1 coat of megs gold class liquid wax

2 coats of purple haze applied with bare hands 

it definately gets deeper when the ph goes on 

im soon to be indulging myself with swissvax mirage or wet ice over fire kit to replace the dodo ph so we shall see if that makes any difference to gloss and depth


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

cant see the pic unfortunatly


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

going by your username you know the results lol ,


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Cant see the pic aswell


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

CTR De said:


> going by your username you know the results lol ,


:thumb: you are correct


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

is this something i have done why some of you cant see it ???


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

can see it now very nice indeed


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Arh I can see it now! and I'm glad I did it looks amazing :thumb::argie:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks kempe , still a great bunch of guys and gals on here i see , not been on for a while and lost (forgot) log in details so had to rejoin lol


----------

